# Battle For Middle Earth II



## GuardianRanger (Dec 13, 2006)

Has anyone played this (for the pc)? I just got received it as a (very late) birthday gift. I played the original game, and liked it a lot.

I'm wondering what your thoughts are on the story and game play for the new version. I see there is an expansion pack as well, I think titled "The Rise of the Witch King."


----------

